# WR365 - Makes woodworking more fun



## Joshh (Sep 16, 2016)

Did anyone try to compare it with a cellphone that has similar feature.
I admit that it is far less convenient to use but for me an angle different from 30 and 45 happens once in a blue moon so no big deal. for standard angles a regular drafter's triangle does the job better than anything out there.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> Did anyone try to compare it with a cellphone that has similar feature.
> I admit that it is far less convenient to use but for me an angle different from 30 and 45 happens once in a blue moon so no big deal. for standard angles a regular drafter s triangle does the job better than anything out there.
> 
> - JoséMário


The magnet helps hold it in place (not on a phone)
But also you want the compact foot print so you can measure the angle of the blade without the device sitting on one of teh carbide teeth.
finally - you have to be careful to hold the phone 90 degrees to the blade or you will measure a weird "compound" angle that is your blade tilt+phone tilt - - - while you adjust the saw angle with your "free hand"

So sure you can do it but it is pretty cumbersome.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have one of these and also love it , the angle gage on my old Rockwell TS is not very accurate but this thing sure is.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> ...a regular drafter s triangle does the job better than anything out there.
> 
> - JoséMário


Not better than this, I've tried both, Wixey is better.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I have the earlier model, you are right they are very good for setting angles, nver had an issue. You will find all kinds of uses for it. Have a great time


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been using the Wixley (old style) for several years now, and have depleted four batteries over the years, 'cause I use it alot, from setting the blade, to setting the miter gauge to a perfect 90°.

Also use it at the band saw for table angles and setting the table to blade to that perfect 90°, and the same at the drill press.

As for the drafting triangle doing a better job … Well I've never seen in my 70+ years a drafters triangle that is a perfect 22.5° (as in the flag boxes or circle segments) Always had to use a protractor that may or may not be accurate. (the pencil line is 2°wide).

I agree with your statement Rick … It's a game changer.


----------



## Pointer (May 11, 2015)

I don't have one of these, but after reading some of the posts here, perhaps I should consider one. I always wondered just how accurate they really are.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> ...a regular drafter s triangle does the job better than anything out there.
> 
> - JoséMário


Show me how to set a 15 degree tilt (to make strips of dovetail splines) with a drafting triangle


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

agree, its awesome, and cheap.


----------



## Dick_Cheney (Sep 29, 2016)

> I ve been using the Wixley (old style) for several years now, and have depleted four batteries over the years, cause I use it alot, from setting the blade, to setting the miter gauge to a perfect 90°.
> 
> Also use it at the band saw for table angles and setting the table to blade to that perfect 90°, and the same at the drill press.
> 
> ...


How do you set a perfect 90 degrees with a tool that has +- 0.1 degrees accuracy ? For the miter gauge 0.1 degrees off means 0.035 " on a 20" piece.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> For the miter gauge 0.1 degrees off means 0.035 " on a 20" piece.
> - Dick_Cheney


The depth of cut is approximately 3-1/8" at 90° and decreases as you angle the blade. So a potential error of about 0.005" at 90° (hopefully my math is right). Not insignificant but within the potential error of aligning it by eye. But in practice I have found it to be extremely accurate. I've been aligning the blade with a triangle for over 15 years on this saw so it's not theory on my part, the Wixey is far superior.

I helped my daughter build this cube thing and all the corners are mitered on 3 sides so any error shows but using the Wixey it came out perfect.










I thought I uploaded this as a project but I guess not.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Dick Cheney,
I think you are just lookin' for something to bellyache about …The Wixley I have is dead on, and using the cut and flip method like my grandfather used to check for a perfect 90° or 45° it is what the read out says on my Wixley.

If your cut is off .035 in 20 inches, so what? That is 1/32 of an inch and I find that very tolerable for most work. We 'ain't' going to the moon here, We are building keepsake boxes. I sand that much before finishing.

I think that you should not buy one of these $29.00 inaccurate tools for your shop, instead look into the Atlanta Scientific Inclinometer, they are accurate to .0001 and they are on sale now for $3,200.00.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Had a cust order 16, 16.7° bevelled strips (for what, I have no idea!). No other way to even get close.

I have the angle gauge, planer gauge, height indicator, & 8" caliper. Combined cost of only $200 or so. Great investment in quality, accuracy, and repeatability for any shop. The prices have dropped like a stone over the past few years.

M


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Beall used to sell a gravity inclinometer for tablesaws. I read they were kind of a pain but highly accurate.


----------



## Dick_Cheney (Sep 29, 2016)

> For the miter gauge 0.1 degrees off means 0.035 " on a 20" piece.
> - Dick_Cheney
> 
> The depth of cut is approximately 3-1/8" at 90° and decreases as you angle the blade.
> - Rick M.


And what does depth of cut have to do with a miter gauge ?


----------



## Dick_Cheney (Sep 29, 2016)

> Hey Dick Cheney,
> I think you are just lookin for something to bellyache about …The Wixley I have is dead on, and using the cut and flip method like my grandfather used to check for a perfect 90° or 45° it is what the read out says on my Wixley.
> 
> If your cut is off .035 in 20 inches, so what? That is 1/32 of an inch and I find that very tolerable for most work. We ain t going to the moon here, We are building keepsake boxes. I sand that much before finishing.
> ...


Too bad that you accept sloppy work. Cut a rectangle lid for a know perfect box with your miter gauge that is 1/32" off and you will get a gap of 1/8".


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Like I said, My Wixley is dead on, not 1/32" off … You said that.

I will not have a battle of wits with closed mind or an unarmed person … I'm outa here.

You have been on LJ's 3 days …


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> And what does depth of cut have to do with a miter gauge ?
> - Dick Cheney


What does a miter gauge have to do with my review? Wixey is a tool for setting the angle on a saw blade. I've heard of people rigging ways to use them on miter gauges but it's more trouble than it's worth.



> Too bad that you accept sloppy work. Cut a rectangle lid for a know perfect box with your miter gauge that is 1/32" off and you will get a gap of 1/8".
> 
> - Dick_Cheney


You will be 1/32" out on 2 corners on a 20" deep box which is a thing that happens to people who learn how to use power tools before learning woodworking. In your example, I would make the lid to fit the box regardless of whether the box is perfect 90, not cut blindly and hope it fits.


----------



## Dick_Cheney (Sep 29, 2016)

> Like I said, My Wixley is dead on, not 1/32" off … You said that.
> 
> I will not have a battle of wits with closed mind or an unarmed person … I m outa here.
> 
> ...


Hey hey, before you go, I have a question here: How can a digital tool with only one digit after the decimal dot be "dead on" ? Moreover the specifications state o.1 degrees accuracy, 0.1 increment so in fact it could be 0.15 degrees off and still be in specs.
And yes, the amount of day that one is registered on the website proves that he is wrong !


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If mine can help construct a mitered cube without gaps then it's good enough for woodworking.


----------



## Pennywize (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you for the review. These are sale through 11/23 at Woodcraft with the backlight. After reading your review and seeing the results I'll be picking one up.


----------

